# Holding the slingshot at all times



## Cold~ (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello forum! Today I finally got the golden "Balloon-popper" archievement, so I was wondering if there is any point in holding the slingshot at all times.

In Wild World there would be a point because the items wrapped to the balloons would be random, while in New Leaf there are only pieces from the Balloon set (wich I already completed), and you would want to hold your slingshot at all times because Pete the Mailman or the U.F.O would fly around every now and then and you always wanted to make sure that you always shot them down.

In New Leaf, though, I don't see any point in holding the slingshot at all times after getting the last "Balloon-popper" archievement, plus, I already have the Golden Slingshot. Am I missing something? ^_^"


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 22, 2014)

BUMP. Really? No Answers?


----------



## maarowak (Nov 22, 2014)

I usually never walk with it, it stays inside a letter. The balloons are slow and there is no UFO to hit oO

it's safe to say, after getting the last badge and having the complete balloon set, you can officially retire your slingshot. I would just put it into my storage.

Unless you just really like to pop balloons. (-:


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 22, 2014)

Alright, well, thanks for your answer


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2014)

You can keep popping balloons and sell repeat pieces of the balloon set for TBT or in-game bells.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Laser Beams said:


> You can keep popping balloons and sell repeat pieces of the balloon set for TBT or in-game bells.


At most they are worth 10k apiece, Re-Tail probably won't take it for even 5% of that, which is the price I use whenever ordering Nookling items. Really not worth it if you ask me, plus the market for them isn't strong either since they pop up semi-commonly and there's no random factor as to whether you'll get that worthless piece of junk from that set or not.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> At most they are worth 10k apiece, Re-Tail probably won't take it for even 5% of that, which is the price I use whenever ordering Nookling items. Really not worth it if you ask me, plus the market for them isn't strong either since they pop up semi-commonly and there's no random factor as to whether you'll get that worthless piece of junk from that set or not.



Some people sell common sets and items all the time, though, either because they want extra money even if it isn't much or because they enjoy helping others. There are people who don't want to wait to complete sets on their own.


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 22, 2014)

I think that after you get the last badge you can safely retire the slingshot. Getting the rest of the balloon furniture just to sell isn't that much of an incentive if you're already rich and if you've played long enough to pop all those balloons chances are you're sitting on millions of bells anyways.


----------



## Rococo (Nov 22, 2014)

I wish they'd bring back random gifts. What you're describing is exactly the problem with the balloon-exclusive furniture only. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't carry it at all any more.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just like the sound of popping the balloon! Also, Ive seen some people use the present box in their towns for decorations, since it looks nice especially around Christmas time. You can put it under the cedar trees


----------

